# California Hunting- Condor Zone- Questions



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Just talked with the California Fish and Wildlife people, and they left me even more confused than I was about lead/no-lead ammo.
From what they say, I cannot possess any .22 rimfire ammo, even though it is legal for certain species, because it is not legal for others due to the fact that it is lead. Same rules apply to *ALL* shotgun and blackpowder ammo. Though legal in certain situations, possession is not legal because it might be illegal in other situations. Doesn't matter if I am actually hunting or not. Leaded centerfire rifle and pistol ammo is also excluded.
Bottom line that I understand is that if I possess any leaded ammo, of any kind whatsoever, even locked in my truck, while in the condor zone, I can be ticketed. Sounds like my idea of hunting in Californy may be more trouble than it is worth.
Anbody have any "real life" experience with this?

Thanks

alan


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Ah, the wonders of California.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yelp been all over the News.Anti Hunting crowed at work again.Their trying to go nation wide with it.

big rockpile


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Alan
Here is an excerpt of the California Fish and Game regulations related to lead bullets.


_"(h) Methods of take within the California condor range. Except as otherwise provided, it is unlawful to use or possess projectiles containing more than one percent lead by weight while taking or attempting to take any big game (as defined in Section 350, Title 14, CCR) in those areas described in Section 3004.5, Fish and Game Code. 

(1) Except as otherwise provided, it is unlawful to possess any projectile containing lead in excess of the amount permitted in subsection 353(h) and a firearm capable of firing the projectile while taking or attempting to take any big game within the area described in subsection 353(h). The possession of a projectile containing lead in excess of the amount allowed in subsection 353(h) without possessing a firearm capable of firing the projectile is not a violation of this section. _ 

The key phase underlined is "while taking or attempting to take any big game". If you are in the forest target shooting, then you are not hunting. If you have ammunition locked in your car, you are not hunting. Sounds like you talked with an office type that doesn't know how to correctly interpret the regulations. If you are shooting a gun at a paper target then you obviously are not taking or attempting to take big game. 

My homestead itself is located within the condor range and I fully intend to continue using lead bullets for all non-hunting shooting.
Michael


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Michael Kawalek said:


> My homestead itself is located within the condor range and I fully intend to continue using lead bullets for all non-hunting shooting.
> Michael


Best of luck. 
The man I spoke to was the assistant director of something or another, and he made it very clear to me that if I had a lead bullet and a gun to shoot it with in the "zone", my butt would be in serious trouble. Wouldn't matter if I was hunting or not. Would be assumed that it was my intention to break one of their stupider-than-belief-allows laws.
My thinking now is that my trip will go no further west than New Mexico. I just have little or no tolerance for california's kind of nonsense.

alan


----------

